# remplacer un écran par amour ?



## figoluxe (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

utilisateur mac depuis 4 ou 5 ans, mon ibook 12" ( que j'aime à la folie) à subi la "délicatesse" d'un déchargement de bagages Air France. L'écran de celui-ci est cassé, le reste de l'ordinateur fonctionne parfaitement. 

Je vous met un aperçu de l'accident: (image de google image, mon écran ne fonctionne plus que sur le coin supérieur gauche)
http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/4294/dsc003160qv.jpg

Alors bon je l'utilise actuellement avec un téléviseur pour écran mais je constate que l'utilisation portable de l'appareil est peu confortable dans cette configuration (ibook + grosse TV). Je ne suis plus sous garantie mais l'apapreil ne m'a jamais posé aucun problème (c'est increvable !!!!) jusqu'a ce bête accident.

En parcourant divers forum sur Internet j'ai constaté qu'il était possible de remplacer la dalle, ou l'écran complet.

J'aimerais donc savoir si il est possible de réparer mon ibook ?
si il est préférable que j'achète juste la dale ou l'écran complet ?
si il est existe un tutorial, illustré si possible pour réaliser la réparation ?
Si vous pouvez me conseiller où acheter les pièces et si vous connaissez quelqu'un (particulier ou entreprise) en région parisienne qui pourrait réaliser la réparation ?

Je suis un peu perdu et surtout très triste de cet accident sachant que je me suis un peu attaché à l'Ibook (bon j'ai néanmoins depuis l'accident fait l'acquisition d'un macbook)
que j'utilise principalement dans un cadre bureautique. j'attend vos conseils, vos remarques, un peu d'aide.

Je précise les différentes caractéristiques de mon Ibook:

Ibook G4 12" 
1,2 Ghz
256 Mo Ram
DD 30Go
Mac Os X Panther
model number A1133

Je vous remercie d'avance et attend vos conseils.


----------



## Ludo_vic (3 Juillet 2008)

Ou là....

Essaye ce lien : http://www.bricomac.com/

Ils sont super pro....


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Air France ne prend pas en charge les frais, en cas de casse ?


----------



## joubichou (3 Juillet 2008)

t'habites ou,je peux peut être te dépanner


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Air France ne prend pas en charge les frais, en cas de casse ?



oui, si le paiement a éte fait par Visa International ou Premier...

et encore c'est plafonné et il y a une liste d'objets de valeur à ne pas mettre dans les bagages de soute (ils  ne seront pas pris en compte lors d'un éventuel remboursement).

cette liste figure dans les conditions générales de vente du billet.


----------



## figoluxe (5 Juillet 2008)

Au niveau d'air france c'est la merde il s'en foutent un peu en fait et de toutes façons, lors de mon voyage j'ai bénéficié de places restantes parmi un groupe de mon entreprise donc pour les démarches je pense que ça va prendre des années par les circuits traditionnels.

En revanche, après avoir parcouru le site brico mac, je pense que je vais acheter juste la pièce (la dalle lcd 12") et éventuellement essayer de réparer moi même la machine.
(il est inutile d'acheter l'écran complet n'est-ce pas ?)

Je voulais savoir si par hasard sur internet il est possible de trouver un tutorial (avec des photos ce serait superbe) pour démonter l'ibook ou pour remplacer l'écran.

Merci beaucoup pour vos orientations.


----------



## marc-book (5 Juillet 2008)

Oui il existe un site sur lequel tu peux acheter tout mac en pièces détachées mais lequel ? ne le retrouve pas :rose: et tu y trouveras des tutos , en anglais .
Donc oui cherche bien , en fais autant de mon coté 

-------

Ca doit être *ça *


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2008)

@figolux: tu peux chercher le source pour iBook 
demande a Invité en MP


----------



## joubichou (5 Juillet 2008)

c'est bon je vais lui refiler l'écran de mon vieil ibook qui est mort


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> c'est bon je vais lui refiler l'écran de mon vieil ibook qui est mort


super!


----------



## figoluxe (6 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos multiples réponses, j'ai trouvé un tutorial (en anglais mais c'est mieux que rien) pour changer la dalle ici. J'ai pris contact avec Joubichou qui possède un écran.


----------



## joubichou (6 Juillet 2008)

bon j'ai passé 3 heures a essayer de démonter ce foutu écran,chaque vis est différente,c'est l'horreur,je vais filer l'ibook à figolux et il verra ce qu'il peut en faire:mouais:


----------



## figoluxe (6 Juillet 2008)

Bon cette histoire d'écran semble s'arranger (merci à joubichou) cependant comme celui-ci l'a préciser il apparait complexe de changer l'écran, j'ai trouvé un tutorial en anglais

"
  	figoluxe 	 		 		Merci beaucoup pour vos multiples réponses, j'ai trouvé un tutorial (en anglais mais c'est mieux que rien) pour changer la dalle ici. J'ai pris contact avec Joubichou qui possède un écran. 	"

si quelqu'un à des informations techniques par rapport à l'opération de changement de l'écran  lui serait-il possible de publier l'information sur le forum ?
Quoi qu'il en soit je publierais les photos de l'opération pour que d'autre personnes puisse en profiter. 

Je commence à enfin croire que mon ibook va revenir à la vie après son petit lifting !!!


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2008)

petite vidéo du démontage de la coque inférieure de l'ibookhttp://www.laurentvoyage.com/cafe_noir/demontage_ibook/ibook.mov


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2008)

Et maintenant un tuto complet pour démonter et remonter un ibookhttp://www.powerbookmedic.com/xcart1/files/ibookg412.pdf


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2008)

euh, c'est pas mieux de monter le bloc écran plutôt que de sortir la dalle?!
dans ce cas, debrancher l'ecran apres la charniere, et remonter ca sur l'autre machine...


----------



## joubichou (8 Juillet 2008)

j'ai essayé,il y une nappe qui s'enlève mais 2 autres fils que j'arrive pas à enlever,Figoluxe verra ça lui même,je lui donne l'ibook demain


----------



## figoluxe (19 Juillet 2008)

Hier j'ai changé ma dalle lcd à partir de l'ibook que Joubichou m'a gracieusement filé (Merci encore). L'opération m'a prise environ une demi-heure sans se presser. J'ai suivi la procédure que j'ai trouvé sur ce tutorial en anglais (cité un peu plus haut) et au final tout fonctionne parfaitement. La seul chose à laquelle il faut bien faire attention c'est l'emplacement des vis (moi j'ai fait des plans papier pour disposer les vis retirées). 

Enfin bref mon ibook fonctione de nouveau et ça c'est tant mieux.


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

figoluxe a dit:


> Hier j'ai changé ma dalle lcd à partir de l'ibook que Joubichou m'a gracieusement filé (Merci encore). L'opération m'a prise environ une demi-heure sans se presser. J'ai suivi la procédure que j'ai trouvé sur ce tutorial en anglais (cité un peu plus haut) et au final tout fonctionne parfaitement. La seul chose à laquelle il faut bien faire attention c'est l'emplacement des vis (moi j'ai fait des plans papier pour disposer les vis retirées).
> 
> Enfin bref mon ibook fonctione de nouveau et ça c'est tant mieux.


Tant mieux pour toi  

merci Joubichou :love:


----------

